# [Hardware] Aide à l'achat (Infos/Conseils)

## versus8

Bonjour !

J'aimerais bien m'acheter une nouvelle machine qui soit correcte mais qui ne me ruine pas non plus.

Mais voilà, question CPU j'hésite entre le AMD  Phenom™ II X6 1090T et le  Intel®  Core™ i7 870.

Je me donne un budget moyen de 300 € pour acquérir un nouveau CPU, et je suppose que cela est relativement correct.

Etant donné que je ne trouve pas de benchmarks sur le temps de compilation d'un noyau Linux (mais je comprends que cela doit-être très relatif avec les versions de compilateurs existants et des plateformes utilisées), je me suis référencé avec les tests de hardware.fr qui me semble plutôt intéressant.

Néanmoins, un CPU doit-être suffisamment homogène pour les diverses tâches qu'il aura à accomplir (multimédia, multi-tâches dans un environnement multi-utilisateurs, et bien sur, tout ce qui est inhérent à la compilation, archives, etc).

Le rapport qualité/prix pour les deux CPU sur lesquels j'hésite rend ma décision difficile.

Le AMD  Phenom™ II X6 1090T est plutôt puissant avec 6 cœurs réels, mais le i7 870 présente des fonctionnalités de virtualisation intéressante, et l'HyperThreading peut-être un plus car il n'a que 4 cœurs physique. Même si le I7 semble mois performant, la fréquence maximal d'un cœur peut aller jusqu'à 3,60 GHz.

Les deux sont taillés en 0,045 mm, question chaleur je pense tout de même que le Intel aurait tendance à moins chauffer.

Il peut-être intéressant de consulter la page (à comparer avec celle-ci) du test de compilation de MinGW / GCC (code source de Mame 0.133), même si l'environnement est virtualisé.

Bref, je m'y perd un peu donc vos conseils m'aiderai surement beaucoup. Et s'il faut que je rajoute un peu plus d'euros pour acquérir un autre CPU, et bien faut voir :pLast edited by versus8 on Mon Aug 30, 2010 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Personellement je te conseillerais de prendre l'i7 sans hésiter. Je ne sais pas si tu joues beaucoup, mais sur tous les benchmarks que j'ai pu voir, dans les jeux, les i7 sont toujours devant les Phenom II X6.

Après si tu ne joues pas beaucoup je ne peux pas plus t'en dire, mais si tu prends le Phenom, pense bien à prendre une carte mère assez récente (une qui est marquée "AM3 compatible", ça ne suffit pas). J'ai fait cette bourde avec le Phenom II X6 et la  Gigabyte  GA-MA785GT-UD3H; elle est censée être compatible mais elle ne l'est pas, du coup -> retour SAV pour le processeur et la carte mère afin de faire une mise à jour du BIOS (oui je sais, j'aurais pu le faire moi même, mais cela me coute moins cher de leur renvoyer).

Voilà, je pense pas avoir aidé beaucoup, mais sait-on jamais.  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

Merci pour tes remarques. J'ai aussi une petite préférence pour le i7 ^^

Aller, 1 point pour le i7  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas des benchs avec des jeux qui vont donner une bonne idée des performances d'un processeur, surtout que beaucoup de jeux ne savent toujours pas faire du multithread correct. Mais je confirme que l'i7 est une bonne bête (j'ai le 860), bien que je ne sois pas en mesure de comparer avec un AMD vu que je n'en ai jamais eu.

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, même en considérant le jeu vidéo comme un critère très important je revois complètement l'obligation de prendre un CPU Intel pour ma prochaine machine, depuis la sortie du X6.

Pour me faire une idée correcte, j'ai été sur mon site fétiche de benchs.

Franchement, sortir un hexacore avec un TDP contenu, il fallait y arriver, surtout quand on voit la génération précédente.

----------

## d2_racing

+ 1 pour le Core I7, j'ai jamais eu de problème avec des processeurs Intel  :Razz: 

----------

## sylvain_

j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un x6 amd (celui que tu compte acheter éventuellement) il y a deux mois, parce que franchement pour le prix du milieu de gamme chez le concurrent il y a pas photo. aucun problème de virtualisation, faudra m'expliquer en quoi le intel serait mieux sur ce point  :Rolling Eyes: 

je compile cyanogenmod, le noyau pour mon pc, openoffice (j'avais jamais osé avant), et franchement c'est le jour et la nuit avec mon vieux athlon xp, il faut bien sur mettre le paramètre dans la conf de genkernel et dans le make.conf

j'utilise notamment des émulateurs android (trois en parallèle ne posent aucun soucis, avant c'était 1 seul et qui ramait), vmware workstation

"j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les intel" c'est ce que disait mon prof de maintenance hard de 45 balais... il disait aussi "les amd ça chauffe", à une époque ou chez intel il n'y avait que cette daube http://faculty.virginia.edu/ribando/modules/ExtendedSurface/Pentium4-Heatsink-ShroudinPlace.jpg  :Laughing: 

edit: et j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai pas changé mon vieux boitier

edit2: et que les benchs qui démontrent des différences ne vont avoir de l'intérêt que le jour ou tu vas décompresser 3go, et ce pendant 45 secondes  :Wink: 

edit3: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug_de_la_division_du_Pentium http://kerneltrap.org/node/8472  et il y en a certainement plein d'autres

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sylvain_ wrote:*   

> edit3:http://kerneltrap.org/node/8472  et il y en a certainement plein d'autres

 

Mais ça se patche un CPU!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## versus8

Merci à vous tous pour vos avis. Mon cœur batterait-il plus pour l'I7, je pense que oui, vu le rapport qualité/prix...

Le Core™ i7 875K est pour quelques euros de plus, permettrait de test l'O/C sous Linux, mais vu le monstre, je crois que c'est inutile :p

Pour la RAM, je crois que c'est de la DDR3. Je pense au moins prendre 4 Go pour être sur que les 4 utilisateurs disposent de suffisamment d'espace mémoire (changement rapide d'utilisateur, mode veille S3... autant prendre 8Go pour que ça Rox :p).

Reste plus que le choix d'un ventirad, un Numa pour le silence (en espérant que cela ne touche pas les barrettes de mémoire), et une alimentation de 650w au cas où un jour il me reste assez d'euros pour un RAID-0/LVM2.

Cette machine ne sera de toute façon pas prévu pour le jeu (ou alors de petits jeu 2D/3D datant de 2 ans et demi), mais lorsque l'on doit tout recompiler, on est content lorsque les lignes de codes défilent plus vite, tout en restant en vitesse de croisière ^^

Pour la carte mère, je ne sais pas trop encore quoi prendre. Me restant un budget entre 100€ et 130€, je devrais tout de même trouver. Je ne suis pas tenté par les MSI (fidèle à ses cartes mères depuis 4 ans), je pense que les Asus sont actuellement plus intéressantes. Les Gigabyte que je ne connais pas, il me semble que leur format sont un peu bizarre, tout à l'air d'être condensé... ou alors je confonds avec les DFI...

Si vous avez des conseils sur les cartes mére je suis preneur. Mon amie souhaiterait avoir suffisamment de ports multimédia (SSD/MMC, USB 2/3, donc tous les ports habituels qui facilitent la vie :p ).

Héhéhé, je crois que je vais m'amuser à monter cette machine et à y mettre une Gentoo ^^

Dommage que ce ne sera pas ma machine :p mais au moins je pense que la personne qui l'aura sera content.

----------

## geekounet

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Merci à vous tous pour vos avis. Mon cœur batterait-il plus pour l'I7, je pense que oui, vu le rapport qualité/prix...
> 
> Le Core™ i7 875K est pour quelques euros de plus, permettrait de test l'O/C sous Linux, mais vu le monstre, je crois que c'est inutile :p

 

L'O/C c'est rarement utile, à part pour réduire la durée de vie normale de ton CPU...

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Pour la RAM, je crois que c'est de la DDR3. Je pense au moins prendre 4 Go pour être sur que les 4 utilisateurs disposent de suffisamment d'espace mémoire (changement rapide d'utilisateur, mode veille S3... autant prendre 8Go pour que ça Rox :p).

 

Oui, DDR3 forcément.

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Reste plus que le choix d'un ventirad, un Numa pour le silence (en espérant que cela ne touche pas les barrettes de mémoire), et une alimentation de 650w au cas où un jour il me reste assez d'euros pour un RAID-0/LVM2.

 

Mon ventirad c'est un Zalman CNPS10X Quiet, efficace à bas régime et super silencieux. Pour l'alim, mes 450W sont largement suffisant (faudra quand même que je mesure la conso réelle un jour), et j'ai 2 HDD à 7200RPM dans la tour. C'est quand on s'amuse à chainer 42 CG que c'est utile de monter au dessus...

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Pour la carte mère, je ne sais pas trop encore quoi prendre. Me restant un budget entre 100€ et 130€, je devrais tout de même trouver. Je ne suis pas tenté par les MSI (fidèle à ses cartes mères depuis 4 ans), je pense que les Asus sont actuellement plus intéressantes. Les Gigabyte que je ne connais pas, il me semble que leur format sont un peu bizarre, tout à l'air d'être condensé... ou alors je confonds avec les DFI...
> 
> Si vous avez des conseils sur les cartes mére je suis preneur. Mon amie souhaiterait avoir suffisamment de ports multimédia (SSD/MMC, USB 2/3, donc tous les ports habituels qui facilitent la vie :p )..

 

Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 pour ma CM et aucun soucis avec. Les Gygabyte ont un BIOS bien sympa d'ailleurs.  :Smile:  Et donc ya 10 ports USB 2.0 (6 externes, 4 internes (donc pour la façade ou autre)) et 2 ports USB 3.0, mais malheureusement pas de firewire... pour le lecteur de cartes 42-en-1 j'ai pris un petit Akasa AK-ICR-05, qui se place donc en façade et qui se branche sur un port USB interne, et ça marche nickel, les lecteurs sont reconnus comme de simples mémoires de stockage USB (du moins sous FreeBSD), donc pas de soucis de drivers.

----------

## versus8

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon ventirad c'est un Zalman CNPS10X Quiet, efficace à bas régime et super silencieux. Pour l'alim, mes 450W sont largement suffisant (faudra quand même que je mesure la conso réelle un jour), et j'ai 2 HDD à 7200RPM dans la tour. C'est quand on s'amuse à chainer 42 CG que c'est utile de monter au dessus...

 

C'est juste pour éviter d'avoir une alim qui soit trop bruyante que je prends une marge un peu plus au-dessus. Il y a un site sur le Net qui propose de faire une simulation d'un montage virtuel pour connaitre l'alimentation recommandé. Il faut que je retrouve l'URL de ce site  :Wink: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 pour ma CM et aucun soucis avec. Les Gygabyte ont un BIOS bien sympa d'ailleurs.  Et donc ya 10 ports USB 2.0 (6 externes, 4 internes (donc pour la façade ou autre)) et 2 ports USB 3.0, mais malheureusement pas de firewire... pour le lecteur de cartes 42-en-1 j'ai pris un petit Akasa AK-ICR-05, qui se place donc en façade et qui se branche sur un port USB interne, et ça marche nickel, les lecteurs sont reconnus comme de simples mémoires de stockage USB (du moins sous FreeBSD), donc pas de soucis de drivers.

 

Oui ! les Gigabyte dispose d'un BIOS très sympa, je confirme ^^ Et c'est vraiment cool d'avoir un BIOS en back-up (en cas de flash raté, que du bonheur !!).

J'ai remarqué que le Core™ i7 950 n'est pas plus chère que le I7 870, mais le socket n'est pas en 1156 mais en 1366. Pour la rétro-compatibilité ou les upgrades faciles, je pense que le socket 1156 et plus sur, mais jusqu'à quand telle est toujours l'éternelle la question en hardware...

----------

## geekounet

 *versus8 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Mon ventirad c'est un Zalman CNPS10X Quiet, efficace à bas régime et super silencieux. Pour l'alim, mes 450W sont largement suffisant (faudra quand même que je mesure la conso réelle un jour), et j'ai 2 HDD à 7200RPM dans la tour. C'est quand on s'amuse à chainer 42 CG que c'est utile de monter au dessus... 
> 
> C'est juste pour éviter d'avoir une alim qui soit trop bruyante que je prends une marge un peu plus au-dessus. Il y a un site sur le Net qui propose de faire une simulation d'un montage virtuel pour connaitre l'alimentation recommandé. Il faut que je retrouve l'URL de ce site 

 

Corsair VX450W pour la mienne, et je l'entend pas du tout.  :Wink: 

----------

## versus8

Le problème est que je n'en vois pas de modulaire entre 400 W et 500 W. Par contre l'OCZ ModXStream Pro (500W) à l'air d'être correcte.

----------

## Poussin

Pour de l'I7, faut prendre des barettes par 3! (ça marche par deux mais ce serait dommage)

----------

## versus8

A bon pourquoi ? il me sembler qu'il y avait le dual channel ?

----------

## geekounet

Sur ma CM c'est 2 par 2 et ya que 4 slots.

----------

## barul

Il me semblait avoir déjà vu un post sur le forum sur une personne qui s'était pris un i7 (920 de mémoire) avec des barettes par 3 aussi, peut-être un genre de "trial-channel"?

----------

## guilc

Le triple channel, sur les benchs ça fait un fort gain de bande passante mémoire.

Par contre, dans la vraie vie, c'est pas complètement évident. Si c'est dispo sur la carte mère pourquoi pas, mais sinon, je ne courrais pas après perso...

----------

## versus8

A voir s'il n'y a pas un effet marketing sur cette nouvelle technologie.

Tout ce que vous m'avez indiqué m'aidera à réfléchir.

Maintenant, en terme de coût, je n'ai pas le dernier mot :p

----------

## peapa

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour de l'I7, faut prendre des barettes par 3! (ça marche par deux mais ce serait dommage)

 

Le triple channel n'est dispo que sur les i7 9xx, sur les i7 8xx c'est dual channel seulement  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

 *peapa wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   Pour de l'I7, faut prendre des barettes par 3! (ça marche par deux mais ce serait dommage) 
> 
> Le triple channel n'est dispo que sur les i7 9xx, sur les i7 8xx c'est dual channel seulement 

 

Au temps pour moi, je pensais qu'il avait opté pour le 9xx.

Par contre, avec les i7, faut aussi faire gaffe aux voltages des barettes. Il faut des barettes qui supportent des voltages assez bas si je ne me trompe

edit: Les histoires de retro-compatibilité/upgrade et compagnie, faut arreter de se leurrer.... quand on change de proco, on change de carte mère 99% du temps

----------

